# Shopping for cat trees



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that kitty will need a new climbing structure soon. I live in a small townhouse, so I don't have a lot of room for this. I am overwhelmed by all the choices out there. Any advice on how to choose? My main concern is something that won't tip over when he scampers to the top of it. 

This is the one we currently have. It wobbles when he jumps up on it too quickly. http://t.petco.com/product/123145/Trixie-Valencia-Cat-Tree.aspx?CoreCat=MM_CatSupplies_Furniture


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I got one from Walmart that went to the ceiling. It was simple, inexpensive and didn't take up a lot of floor space. I liked that I could secure it to the ceiling for extra stability. 

TRIXIE Santander Adjustable Cat Tree - Walmart.com

I don't know what happened to that cat tree! I lost it in a couple of moves.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I have two cat trees, one from eBay and one from Amazon.

Cat Tree 80" Condo Furniture Scratching Post Pet Cat Kitten House High Quality | eBay

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-33-Inch-22-Inch/dp/B008SM4GUW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414984376&sr=8-2&keywords=black+cat+tree[/ame]

They're both pretty tall, and are pretty sturdy. But if Elllie runs up it with a vengeance when she's in a crazy mood, they do both wobble a bit, but nothing serious that's ever bothered me or the cats. I would say the Amazon one is the most sturdy of the two, but not by too much. My cats are both under 10 pounds, though.

I live in a somewhat smaller 2 bedroom apartment, and these two cat trees don't take up too much space at all! The eBay one especially fits nicely in the corner of our tight office.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2012)

I usually get my towers from petco.com since I can just return them at the store if they seem too wobbly. Last time however, Drs Foster & Smith was having a good sale so I ended up with this...

Cat Furniture & Trees|Armarkat Classic Cat Tree A7202

A bit of an over-kill if you just have one cat but it is sturdy and does not take up much floor space.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the same tree as NightOwl. I have had it for 3-4 years. I had 5 cats and 7 foster kits on it at one time. It has never wobbled. even under hard play. takes up more floor space then a corner model, but made of sturdy stuff.. though with some of the heavy scratchers I have. (Jack has claws that rip denim to shreds and he is the only cat I know without the ability to retract his claws.. so he scratches a lot) one of the sisal posts is starting to show wear. But they sell replacement posts!! Well worth the pricetag.

Did I forget.. easy to assemble!


----------



## crystalnicole (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazon alllll the way! You will not find a bigger selection for great prices. I've found that the ones sold in stores are soooo expensive and not that great at all. I recently bought this one for Lulu and she absolutely loves it. It's perfect: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007UI47PY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

The company 'Go Pet Club' has a variety of other options/colors as well, I'd def recommend checking out their Amazon shop: Amazon.com: Go Pet Club: Pet Supplies

Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

We have two big Armarkat trees which have held up great for over 5 years. Sturdy too, we've had three kitty maniacs climbing and jumping on those things. I replaced a couple of the sisal posts (you can order any parts on their site) that were the favorite posts for my cats to scratch. They don't take up a ton of room, we had one for our guys when we were in a fairly small apartment. That one held up so well we have it in the house now and it still looks great, I vacuum it a lot and it looks really nice.

I just stumbled across those Go Pet Club ones on Amazon today, those look awesome too, and they are much cheaper if you buy through Amazon than their website.


----------



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

*Cat tree deal.*

Just going to put this here...

Not sure how long they will last, but as far as I know they have been active for a couple days.

Petsmart has free shipping for $50+ and free shipping on everything all day today (What's left of it). Armarkat stuff is selling at a great price imo and you can add code HURRAY1114 for an extra $10 off. The code might work for other stuff too, not sure. I bought a 68" Ivory tree for $58 shipped to my door. Worth looking into.

Cat Furniture: Cat Towers & Condos | PetSmart

Amazon also has them on sale if you prefer going that route.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Until this past weekend, all of mine have been Drs. Foster & Smith's own brand. I've had this one for at least 8 years and just ordered a new one. Aside from some of the carpet inside the tunnel part being scratched, it's held up really well. The reason for the new one is that I'm hoping to get rid of every last flea here. Cat Trees & Furniture: Drs. Foster & Smith Classi-Cat Treehouse

I also had the megal spiral, and they used to have a very simple cat tree that went all the way to the ceiling, but they don't sell it anymore. 

They're more expensive than most, but I found the quality really good. The posts are thicker than most other brands, and they feel really sturdy.

I bought this one from Wayfair: New Cat Condos 42" Premeire Cat Climber Cat Tree & Reviews | Wayfair 

I looked at several, and all the ones I liked were by this company. The quality seems pretty good.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

This is the one I finally decided on. Petco Premium Tree Bungalow for Cats - Cat Tree and Cat Furniture from petco.com


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice and tall - he should enjoy it!


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you're worried about it falling over try nailing it to the wall. Kind of like how people secure wobbly book cases to the wall.


----------



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

Sundown said:


> This is the one I finally decided on. Petco Premium Tree Bungalow for Cats - Cat Tree and Cat Furniture from petco.com


That is a nice one. I have one just like it thought I think one part is different. I believe I got it from Petco as well. There is a website that sells them cheaper though. I can't recall the name but half the price of Petco. I will have to see if I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I made a climbing post using a cardboard tube from a roll of carpet - the clerk at Rona let me take it for free - and 150 feet of 3/8" sisal rope glued on with carpenter's glue. It would be 8 feet tall if it wasn't attached to the bottom of a small shelf at an angle of about 70 degrees. If I could figure out how to post pictures to this site, I'd show it. 
The shelf that it attaches to is just a short piece of 1x10, with cork sheeting glued to the top, and it's attached to a wall stud with a single bracket. The cardboard tube is in turn attached to the bottom of the shelf near the edge using two thin metal corner brackets that have been bent to allow for an angular "tree trunk".
If I were to do another, I'd make it a little differently, but this one is solid enough to get him to his basket on top of the corner bookshelf, via the t.v. cabinet.
I'm a little disappointed that our cat doesn't show much interest in climbing it all the way up, but I suppose large heavy cats don't find it as easy to climb as small light ones do.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

You can make your own  I really like the radiator cat bed, so ingenious. Check out the catissa tree shelf, its just a bunch of boxes with holes glued one on top of another.

25 Awesome Furniture Design Ideas For Cat Lovers | Bored Panda

edit : all a pooby needs is somewhere high up, where they can survey the landscape.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Izzy... I love that link.. I so need to make a few myself now!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Great link - thanks! I love the coffee table hammock and the rocking chair!(well, I love the cat friendly house and some of the bigger catwalks, etc., but they aren't feasible for me)


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

My kitties love this Whisker City Cat Tree from PetSmart. (I got it on sale though.) Although Lily always hogs the top tier, so I'm looking to get another similar tall cat tree so both kitties can sit/sleep high if they want to. I also have this small cat tree also by Whisker City. It sits next to the sofa for the cats to sit on or scratch (instead of scratching the arms of the sofa). Both are very sturdy.


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 12, 2014)

We got the same tree from Petco as Sundown, & our kitty loves it!


----------

